# Suche MUPT PS3 Schmittstellenumsetzter



## Tap (7 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der suche nach den sogenannten MUPT's PS3
und PS306 DC und DC EE Blöcken. Als Ersatzteile für meine Anlage.

Alles  anbieten.

Grüsse


----------



## Uwe Schröder (9 Mai 2011)

*Alternative zu MUPT*

Hallo TAP!

Als Alternative könnte man sowas nehmen:

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B352_4_D_LC-MV-4xPT100.PDF

Den alten MUPT für 4 PT100 auf 0-10V wird,s wohl nicht mehr geben.

mfg Uwe


----------



## woisi (11 Mai 2011)

*gucks du hier*



Tap schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auf der suche nach den sogenannten MUPT's PS3
> und PS306 DC und DC EE Blöcken. Als Ersatzteile für meine Anlage.



 Hallo, versuchs mal auf http://shop.SOFTwerk.at
da gibts noch einiges an "Altkomponenten", vielleicht hast du noch Glück und es was für dich dabei


----------



## Tap (12 Mai 2011)

woisi schrieb:


> Hallo, versuchs mal auf http://shop.SOFTwerk.at
> da gibts noch einiges an "Altkomponenten", vielleicht hast du noch Glück und es was für dich dabei


 

Danke. Aber die sind sowas von unverschämt teuer, der wahnsinn.


----------



## woisi (12 Mai 2011)

na mit den Lagerkosten und damit der Auswahl , 
das muß erst mal organisiert werden und verschlingt einiges an Personal und Kosten.


----------



## Tap (13 Mai 2011)

woisi schrieb:


> na mit den Lagerkosten und damit der Auswahl ,
> das muß erst mal organisiert werden und verschlingt einiges an Personal und Kosten.


 
das mag ja wohl sein , trotzdem ist es mir zu teuer , die Teile die ich benötige sind für eine Versuchsanlge die ich Privat aufbaue, da kann ich mir keine Unsummen für Teile erlauben die schon teilwiese 12 Jahre und älter sind....
Ausserdem find ich dort kein MUPT. 

Aber ist echt Wahnisinn was es dort an Teile gibt.


----------



## woisi (13 Mai 2011)

OK - für Privat ist das eine oder andere Teil eventuell zu teuer, ist ja auch als B2B (BussinessToBusiness)-Shop aufgebaut. 
Privat hat man ja auch mehr Zeit (und Zeit ist Geld bei der Arbeit) sich nach alternativen umzusehen, aber wenn die Anlage steht ist man, denke ich, froh wenn man eine gut sortierte Anlaufstelle hat.
Ohne Anmeldung mit Firmendaten und Freischaltung sieht man sowieso keine Preise und kann nichts (Online) kaufen.


----------

